# I am a plastic junkie now



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Used to only like metal handguns. I've always had a Glock or 2 - but they were never my fav. Metal was the way to go - especially 1911s.

Now, all 5 of my guns are polymer guns. And, I really like them. Plus, after shooting a P99 in 9mm, I see no purpose in spend $1000 or more on 1911s. The P99 is the best gun I've ever shot.

So, for now, I guess it's an all polymer world for me. In fact, the guns I find myself wanting in the future are polymer as well.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello, sir. I am not a strong fan of the polymer-frame pistols, but have owned a few Glocks and an XD9.

All of them worked fine and met expectations.









_The only "plastic pistols" I currently own are a G17 and 26. Both function flawlessly and I'd trust either for "serious purposes" if required._

I don't see it as an either/or situation and enjoy both the polymer guns as well as the more traditional ones.

Speaking only for myself, the newer "plastic fantastic" pistols are not quite so enticing esthetically, but I absolutely respect their functionality.

Best.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have both metal and polymer framed handguns, and I find things I like about both of them. I am real fond of the H&K USP series and also the Steyr M9 and Walther P99.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I prefer metal for shooting and plastic for carry. I have complete faith in my Glocks and I will buy a Springer XD when I find one at the right price. I shot a Springer XD in 45GAP and it was that good! Regards, Richard :-D

Glock 19:








Glock 23 with Bar-sto barrel:








My Glock 27:








Glock 30:








Glock 21 with Ken L. Null UNS holster:


----------



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

I must say that I love the look of a metal framed gun. I don't feel the weight savings from polymer framed guns is really justifiable. However, as more and more guns are made with polymer frames then I do accept the idea. I cany only dream of owning plastic framed pistols such as a USP or XD someday. 

L J


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

My kel tec is my plastic.
Now anybody that spends more than a $1000 on a 1911 needs a doctor.
99% of people can't get all their is out of a box stock Spring field. These pistoles are fine You don't need all the custom BS I a lefty I just started changing the safetys a few years ago. I can do a C&L with stock safety At 10yds the factory sights are fine. Most people can't tell difference between a 6lb and a 4lb trigger with out a gauge. Its all about gunwriters ,advertisement and Americans having more money than brains. I stay with my steel guns Plastic hold zero interest for me. Can't stand their all look alike looks and feel. Put some nice wood on a glock ? make it from steel and blue it I might own one.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Theres room in my gun safe for both! More room than I'd like to have I might add... :roll: 

I'm in the process of adding another "plastic" one to my inventory. One I might add that Shipwreck passed up... Hehe... I'll let you know Shipwreck if I should have held out to see it in person or not when I get it...

If a Polymer pistol is designed right. it should last as long as any other pistol. With out mentioning any brand names, I completely shot out an all stainless steel semi automatic 9mm 15 years ago because of inferior metalurgy... I was sooting a bunch back then, but it only took a years worth of shooting to do it... Some Poly's have had their problems too, but really, I don't believe there is anything made by man that is not with out it's faults...

Shoot what you enjoy and enjoy what you shoot! :-D


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I like and have a wide array of metal and plymer framed pistols.


----------



## trio (May 8, 2006)

i used to say the exact same thing..."why spend that kind of money on a custom 1911...buy a milspec and a ton of ammo..."


then I got to shoot an ed brown kobra....

its like hitting a baseball with a louisville slugger after you have been using a large branch your whole life...

i own springfields...i own colts...and now I own a les baer...in my opinion, its totally worth it....

as far as plastic...i have a walther p99 in .40 and didnt like it that much, but I have heard they are much nicer in 9mm...i am considering a SW99 in .45, since I really like that round....

I like the G21 and XD45ACP as well...but for now, I am onto metal pistols...


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

I don't care if the handgun's frame is polymer or metal. What I care about is how the gun fits and feels in my paws and performs (reliability/accuracy).

I had my first experience firing a Glock this week. The owner had used a soldering iron to poke holes all over the stock to enhance control. Good thing as it was dry and cold by the time we finished the session.

Many of my own handguns have some form of rubber for their stock. You need traction against flesh to keep a recoiling handgun solid in your grip. Polymer has a weakness in that respect. It must be wrapped or covered in something with more traction and I don't know of any real aftermarket stocks for polymer framed handguns. Rubber grip sleeves are more of a tube top than blouse or halter, if you get my drift.

Polymer handguns can be as reliable and are lighter than all metal ones. The main issue, to me, though is how they hold when hands are dry and cold or wet and slippery.

I have yet to feel one snug into my hand with the same grace and comfort as my P 01 with the factory rubber stocks and grip tape on the fore and back straps.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*Wont go into specifics..*

Cuz Im not interested in flamewars or anything but my luck with the polymer weapons has been less than pleasant so Ill just (jokingly) say I outgrew plastic guns when I was a kid. :-D :-D


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Wont go into specifics..*



scooter said:


> I outgrew plastic guns when I was a kid. :-D :-D


Good one! I love it! :smt046


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

*plastic guns*

Got my first one about 2 months ago. XD45 acp Tactical. Getting another this week, then one more later. Never was much on GLOCKS, not that theres anything wrong with them, just never wanted one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the XD. I may get one "one of these days"


----------



## jsigone (May 19, 2006)

I love my XD40. Shots well at 75ft as well :snipe:


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I have both and like both. I probably favor the metal ones right now but I do really like my XD40. That is a great gun that will be handed down to my kids someday. Can't say the same about Glocks. I know they are reliable guns that a lot of people absolutley love but they don't feel right to me. My favorite gun to shoot right now is either my S&W Mod 39 or Kimber Pro Carry with the XD close behind.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

shipwreck,

You have to get your hands on an XD. I have the XD45 and I have to say, If it had been the first gun I ever bought it would probably also have been the last. I really like the ergonomics if the grip, the accuracy and the flawless function so far. I am tapping on the 800+ round mark with this gun and it gets better every time I pull the trigger. I have been strictly a 1911 guy for over 20 years but this gun is really something else.
Here's mine with it's porch light installed:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice gun. I have been tempted to get one before, and probably will eventually 

Like the tac light.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I tried not to look. :smt022 But the porch light was on and I couldnt help it. :smt090 Now I want one more than ever! :smt088


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Wish you guys would stop putting these ideas in my head. I'll probably pick one up tommorrow.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I will definitly get the XD45. I have the 40 service and love it.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I have carried a Stainless & Polymer CCW for years and it has served me well and still looks brand new. What more could you ask for? :-D


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Used to only like metal handguns. I've always had a Glock or 2 - but they were never my fav. Metal was the way to go - especially 1911s.
> 
> Now, all 5 of my guns are polymer guns. And, I really like them. Plus, after shooting a P99 in 9mm, I see no purpose in spend $1000 or more on 1911s. The P99 is the best gun I've ever shot.
> 
> So, for now, I guess it's an all polymer world for me. In fact, the guns I find myself wanting in the future are polymer as well.


 I once swore I would never own a polymer gun. then I bought a Beretta 9000s, one of my favorite guns to look at but not to shoot. However that gun started the ball rolling and now all my guns are polymer. I even sold my 1911 to pay for my M&P. I have wanted a P99 for some time I may pick one up one day soon.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Just One More?*

Saving my pennies to buy a S & W MP40. Told my wife that it will be the last one, but I had my fingures crossed. :wink:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Just One More?*



TxPhantom said:


> Told my wife that it will be the last one, but I had my fingures crossed. :wink:


I've done that before :-D


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Just One More?*



Shipwreck said:


> TxPhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Told my wife that it will be the last one, but I had my fingures crossed. :wink:
> ...


Every time! :smt083


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I like to say "I got it for your protection Honey" Talk about steam coming out the ears.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

My wife knows it won't be the "last one" so I just tell her I won't buy anymore for two years. I bet she's catching on by now though.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> So, for now, I guess it's an all polymer world for me. In fact, the guns I find myself wanting in the future are polymer as well.


That's OK Shipwreck. Everybody has a cross to bear. That doesn't mean we still don't like you! 
In time your condition will pass. You will become well again. And, we'll be here for you. :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mystro said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > So, for now, I guess it's an all polymer world for me. In fact, the guns I find myself wanting in the future are polymer as well.
> ...


----------



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

*The only plastic that gets near my guns is the credit card used to purchase them.* 8) 
The Glocks belong to my wife. :wink:


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

.45 cal Sushi said:


> *The only plastic that gets near my guns is the credit card used to purchase them.* 8)
> The Glocks belong to my wife. :wink:


Hahaha! Clever fellow! At least your wife has good taste! :-D

Waiter: May I take your order sir?
Sushi: Yes, I'd like an order of Iron, and my wife would like a side order of Plastic, thank you.

:-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------

